# Whats a reliable brand?



## RACH3L

I'm curious to know everybody's opinion, What is the best brand/company for knives (NOT distributor)? Knives that are reasonably priced but durable, good quality, reliable, a large selection to choose from... a brand you trust?


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Cold Steel Voyager has my vote. After about 4 years of carrying and beating on a 3" blade one I recently went to a 4" blade one. VERY HAPPY with both.

I'm actually impressed if somebody ever broke one. The sell for $30-$50 on ebay depending on size.


----------



## shadownmss

Cold Steel, SOG (look for sales), Buck, CRKT.......I have found some good deals on Knives at Knife Center


----------



## Old Man

ka-bar D2 extreme for me. Make in the USA.


----------



## Smitty901

I am going with Buck. I will admit I am some what of a simpleton when it comes to knifes . If it works don't fix it and I sure not going to over think the issues.
Two of my hard core knife nuts just had a hart attack when I said that.
Buck just works and seems to provide value for your dollar.


----------



## shooter

Benchmade, Cold Steel, SOG, Spyder co, CRKT and gerber are all are pretty good, just check the steel they used in the blade you are looking at. I used to carry a benchmade with me everywhere, but now carry a Cold Steel blade, as to many people liked my Benchmade and wanted to borrow it, but its my preferred, hunting, hiking, camping blade.


----------



## Infidel

Kershaw has lots of models available and stand behind their warranty. I'm pretty abusive on knives, my pocket knives double as screwdrivers, prybars and chisels so it's no surprised that I've broken the tips off a few knives. I recently sent 4 Kershaw pocket knives back for repair and they did an awesome job fixing them, all of them got new speed safe torsion bars (they wear out) 2 got new blades and one got a new blades and lock mechanism. I like my SOG flash II but it's the only SOG I own so I couldn't say if they're all quality knives or not. I'm also a big fan of older Puma, Schrade and Case knives.

-Infidel


----------



## scramble4a5

All depends on what you want it for but my vote is for Buck. One of their American made models.


----------



## retired guard

Depending on intended usage Kabar or other military grade. Some government with a lot more dollars than us did the testing.


----------



## Fuzzee

It depends on your price range. For folding knives I only buy Spyderco and Benchmade these days. I've never had a knife by either that wasn't worth every penny. There are a lot of good fixed blades out there and fixed blades and there blade and handle design cover more exacting tasks. Like a heavy chopping blade being a lousy filet knife. It's not that good for cleaning any game really. You need to decide what you're looking for there. Since this is a prepper forum though and most people are looking for a survival knife, I'll go with some recommendations to the sort. People have their different tastes on it, but I've found over too many years now a 4 to 5 inch blade to be a good general use knife for bushcraft and game cleaning. Not too thick and it will filet fish fine, though fileting fish is more for pretty meals and not for survival cooking. Gut and scale a fish and cook it whole. It eats just fine. I pack and use a Benchmade Nimravus and it's an excellent well made knife in my experience. Which is why I use it, but there are some great choices out there depending on what you want to spend. Right now Knife Center has the SOG Seal Pup on sale for $43.95 and it's a bargain for the price and an excellent choice.

SOG SEAL Pup 4.75" Powder Coated Combo Edge Blade with Nylon Sheath - KnifeCenterf


----------



## PalmettoTree

Correct me if I'm wrong but all the name brands are pretty solid.

I think they have learned not to mess with cheap steel.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Combat Knife Ka Bar D2 Extreme you will be bleeding 5 minutes after you get out of the box
Skinning Knife Anza Knives cant be beat Anza are a bargain for the price made in USA by I believe a former Master Knife Maker for Buck 
Pocket Knives Case Buck Kershaw


----------



## Fuzzee

PalmettoTree said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but all the name brands are pretty solid.
> 
> I think they have learned not to mess with cheap steel.


For the most part. Some still use cheap steel though on certain knives. The cheaper you go, the cheaper you get normally. Lot of people like Gerber knives for example, but there one of the makers I've had the most trouble with in lousy blades that chip and rust too easy. I don't buy them anymore. I recently sharpened a Bear Grylls knife for a friend and was not surprised at how quick it went dull and how tore up it had gotten from his normal use.


----------



## BenKenton

Blind Horse Knives. They're expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Lots of good knife brands mentioned previously. Personally, I am a very large fan of Falkniven knives. I have their F1 which I use extensively on all of my camping and hunting excursions. I have it in a leather sheath with a firesteel and sharpening stone incorporated into the sheath. It has a very good grip on the handle, the blade is around 5" and it is built like a tank. I believe it is the knife used by the Sweedish special forces, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

My vote goes for KABAR.


----------



## wesley762

I know people will disagree with me but I like Gerber and Schrade Old Timer's. Both have surved me well. My old timer I have had for over 20 years and its works just as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## PaulS

Fuzzee said:


> For the most part. Some still use cheap steel though on certain knives. The cheaper you go, the cheaper you get normally. Lot of people like Gerber knives for example, but there one of the makers I've had the most trouble with in lousy blades that chip and rust too easy. I don't buy them anymore. I recently sharpened a Bear Grylls knife for a friend and was not surprised at how quick it went dull and how tore up it had gotten from his normal use.


Fuzzee, the reason that Gerber knives chip and rust so easily is because they are hard steel. They use good steel but that doesn't keep people from prying, chopping and using them for screw drivers. They are made to cut with and they do it very well. They are not for people who do not know how to care for carbon steel knives.


----------



## Boss Dog

For anyone who has nothing comparable and needs a decent cheap fixed blade knife, you can't beat this current deal on ebay. 
Buy it now = $34, free shipping.

SOG M37NCP 6136 Seal Pup Survival Fixed Blade Knife with Tactical Nylon Sheath | eBay


----------



## csi-tech

I love my Tree Brand Boker. Has dressed and skinned many deer, has a perfectly angled drop point and holds a fantastic edge that just requires a honing steel or a pass on a fine stone to shave with before every season.


----------



## frankthedog

i just picked up a Kershaw Leek for my everyday pocket knife...love it...the speedsafe is awsome...love my Leatherman Wave...broke the tip of the straight blade but am going to send it away as Leatherman offers a great warranty...the Leatherman only goes on the belt going into the bush or fishing now but it always sleeps in my bag that goes to and from camp with me and anywhere else overnight...theres always a larger 6' fixed blade by Browning sleeping on the dashboard of my truck (not sure of the model)...but i want a new fixed blade thinking of Ka Bar or SOG...would love a Busse but thier a lil pricey for me right now...


----------



## Casper

frankthedog said:


> i just picked up a Kershaw Leek for my everyday pocket knife...love it...the speedsafe is awsome...love my Leatherman Wave...broke the tip of the straight blade but am going to send it away as Leatherman offers a great warranty...the Leatherman only goes on the belt going into the bush or fishing now but it always sleeps in my bag that goes to and from camp with me and anywhere else overnight...theres always a larger 6' fixed blade by Browning sleeping on the dashboard of my truck (not sure of the model)...but i want a new fixed blade thinking of Ka Bar or SOG...would love a Busse but thier a lil pricey for me right now...


Check out Swamp Rat or Scrapyard knives. Great knives with out the demoralizing price tag.

Home

Home


----------



## SARGE7402

Cold Steel or Schrade. Tips on my gerbers and buck knives broke off from only a minimal amount of prying. My wife has been trying to destroy my cold steel machete ($20) for the last two years with no success


----------



## PaulS

Don't use a knife as a pry-bar! They are for cutting - not chopping - not prying - and not as a screwdriver. They make axes for chopping, bars for prying and ... well screwdrivers to work with screws.


----------



## frogman

Ka-Bar hands down, combat tested.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547


----------



## jimb1972

Just had my first experience with Kershaw customer service, very quick turn around. I will have to wait and see if they fixed the problem with my OD-1 flipper since it only happened once in a while, but it makes the knife inoperable. Buck is my every day carry knife, very fond of the odyssey (discontinued)


----------



## sargedog

My vote go for CRKT, I bought a M-16 with a tanto blade about 15 years ago and it has been the best for me. I usually don't spend lot on blades, I have several that I use as working knives. If I do want to use it to do whatever I need. There are a few I paid more for and am a little more picky with them. Back when I bought that one they were about $65, I think they have come down in price since. Also if it's fixed blade you are looking for you can't count out a Mora, they are inexpensive and come razor sharp. I have several of them and I always use the same one, the others are still new.

Columbia River® M16® Zytel® with Combo Edge Tanto

Mora of Sweden® Clipper Companion Heavy Duty


----------



## sparkyprep

Spartan Blades. The best. Period. for combat knives. For everyday use, I'm a fan of Buck, but you have to look carefully for the American made ones.


----------



## Slippy

My son is the knife expert in our family and swears by Benchmade, SOG and Cold Steel. I'm happy with my KABAR and Gerbers but my 35+ year old Buck Knife that I have used for EVERYTHING Imaginable since high school has been my go to knife. I like knives but I LOVE guns....


----------



## Mic

I like a lot of the brands previously mentioned.
But a quick thanks to the OP and the fella who posted the Cold Steel video.
Made me grab my carry knives and sharpen them! ;-)


----------



## Gunner's Mate

If you wanna drop some serious dough on knife Check out the Joe Kious knives I Just got on of his Black Lip Pearl Auto's for my B-Day all I can say is this one is only comming out of the Gunsafe for show.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Yea definitely


----------



## american_infidel

Depends on your price range. Me personally i look for any blade that s made from S30V steel. Chris Reeves Knifes ,Strider blades, and Benchmade


----------



## handletheze

We are new here and hope you do not mind our input. The knife is going to be a long term tool, friend and will serve many uses, so I would go with a custom knife maker. Make sure the knife fit the handle properly and was built for the needs of the owner.

Thanks
Bill & Gayla


----------



## pheniox17

personally, as much as I enjoy online shopping, I would love to have the cash when I walk into a disposal store to buy a knife (I always go in there for something else....) as you can view the quality of the knife, I don't have any name brands apart from my fishing gear, it is a realm of you get what you pay for... if you can spot quality (hard now days) you're laughing... but a every day knife.... there is really no such thing, as what someone claims for everyday use, might not be for you

leatherman is a quality multi tool
lots of other brands are good to 
but anything "100% made in USA, made in NZ or made in Australia is bound by local quality laws, including warranty and that's what I look for, unfortunately tho the price matches... 

but after getting a "first knife" teach yourself how to look after it (experiment on the tin crap so you don't kill the nice one) as even knives need maintenance, not a lot but you want it to out last you....


----------

